# Passenger Ship Disasters - Part 4



## Jim McFaul

Discussion thread for Passenger Ship Disasters - Part 4. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## kasco

*Passenger Ship Disasters-Part 4*

S S Caribou sunk in the Cabot Strait by a German U-Boat while on a regular passenger run between North Sydney and Port aux Basques. All souls lost.

Kasco


----------

